# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  طلب الجدول الدراسي

## ahmad7_8

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت شباب جدول المواد المطروحة بجامعة عمان الاهلية للمسائي

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (72): يا ريت بقدر اخدمك  :SnipeR (72):

----------

